# Smoked/Seared Savory Herb Chops



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Menu*
Smoked/Seared Savory Herb Chops
Grilled Asparagus
Oven Roasted New Potatoes
Spring Greens Mixed Salad


*Smoked/Seared Savory Herb Chops*
Some extra thick chops dry brined and then rubbed with a savory herb blend.
Smoked over Apple at 200°-220° to an IT of 130°
Then seared over a blazing hot grill to a finished IT of 145°
































*Out of the Smoker*











*And onto the Grill*











*Bacon Wrapped Grilled Asparagus*
Enough said... Fantastic.
No pics till the finale.



*Oven Roasted New Potatoes*
Chopped new potatoes
Chopped onion, coarse
1 packet Onion soup mix
1T Rosemary, crushed
Salt to taste
1/3C Olive oil
mix well, roast at 425° for 45 minutes













*Build Your Own Spring Mixed Salad*
Fresh chopped assortment of cucumbers, bell peppers, onions and tomatoes.
Organic spring greens mix
Dressings




















*The Finale*


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

very good!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang son, your ratio of asparagus to bacon is outta wack!!! We wrap about 3-4 stalks per bacon...You got a whole bushel there!! hahaha Love me some smoked chops though. 145 internal was good?


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

Dang. That looks great! Thanks for sharing. I may have to give this a try.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Jason said:


> Dang son, your ratio of asparagus to bacon is outta wack!!! We wrap about 3-4 stalks per bacon...You got a whole bushel there!! hahaha Love me some smoked chops though. 145 internal was good?


That's 2 slices of bacon to about 8-10pcs of asparagus.
I pulled them off at 140°-142° and they rose to 145° +/-, They were pretty good, nice and juicy, brining them helps keep them juicy.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry for the rookie question, but how do you dry brine your pork chops? I have heard of it but have never done done it myself.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You did it again.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

mongo said:


> Sorry for the rookie question, but how do you dry brine your pork chops? I have heard of it but have never done done it myself.


Dry brining is simply salting the meat well, and then letting osmosis take place.
Salt well and let it sit uncovered in the fridge, the salt draws out the juices and then reabsorbs back into the meat, flip and repeat process.
Those juices are now for lack of a better term, [i'locked into the meat'[/i], and the meat will retain more of it's juices when cooked, result juicier, moister meat.
Works for any meat.

Wet brining does the same but draws the salt brine (water) into the meat.
Wet brining can result in some loss of flavor as the juices pulled out are not reabsorbed completely as they mix with the brine.
Your meat will be juicer/moister, but the juices will have a bit less flavor.
Hence a wide array of seasonings and other flavor enhancers are often added to wet brines.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

ahh.. Thanks!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Chop-tastic!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow! Fantastic looking eats!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

